# "Melon" has passed



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I was informed this morning that Charles "Melon" Fade passed away yesterday.

Melon has probably been around 2cool since the very beginning, though he has not posted much the last few years.

Rest in peace my friend!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

RIP Melon.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

No way!

RIP


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sad news,, he will be missed, prayers up for his friends and family


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gone to the great fishin hole in the sky. A sad day indeed.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

WOW! 

RIP Sir.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

May he RIP and prayers to his family.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Sad news. RIP Mr. Melon


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Wow, very sad indeed.

RIP Melon!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

RIP Melon! Prayers for his family sent.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, hate to hear this. Rip buddy!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

RIP, sir.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang !!!! so sorry to read this. May he RIP.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I am beside myself and just don't know what to say. 
But I can tell ya'll this. Brother Charles was one of the finest friends and fishing partners anyone could ask for. 
Rest in Peace, Charles. It's gonna all be a topwater bite, now.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Prayers up for Sheila and the family! RIP bro!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Horrible news!

Prayers sent.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP Melon!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Aw no..RIP Melon.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

RIP Melon...my condolences to his family...heck of a nice guy!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Melon was one helluva good dude. I always enjoyed hanging out with him. Sucks to hear this! 

RIP, Charles


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Godspeed to Melon and prayers up for the family and friends too.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

RIP Bro. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Shockingly sad news to wake up to. RIP Charles.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG!! I'm sick to hear this!!!! Prayers to his family!!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Good dude for sure. This was his favorite time of the year. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no, sad news. Thanks for letting us know. Prayers for peace and comfort for his family and loved ones.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RIP Charles.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Rest in peace Charles*

Good people for sure! Saddened to hear this. You will be missed.

Rex


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

He's going to be missed. Prayers for family.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent RIP Melon.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent for him and his family! Sure he was a good man!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I was just thinking about him last night, and was going to PM him since I hadn't seen him post in a while.

Did not know him personally, but, from the conversations we had here on 2cool I knew he was a great man.

Prayers sent for his family. 

RIP Melon


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

RIP melon.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Rest in peace


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

What an extreme bummer.. Melon was a great guy, and will be missed. RIP Charles, we will be praying for Sheila and the kids. Chokes me up.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Oh man, I sure hate to hear this news. He was a terrific guy, I sure did enjoy him.

Rest in peace Brother Charles.....you will be missed terribly.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

That's so sad...he had a long and storied past, all good, on the internet, starting wayyyyy back in the *** days. An all around good guy, family man, Galena Park yard guy, friend, and someone you could count on. Charles, you will be missed buddy! RIP


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

sad news prayers sent.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sad day indeed, condolences to friends and family


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, prayers up for the family and friends!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Rip buddy!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sad to hear. RIP Mr. Melon.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Very sad news. He will be missed by many. Prayers out to family and friends.

RIP my friend.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Sad news.

Rest well sir


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

RIP, Prayers sent for family!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

So sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You'll be missed brother!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know, RIP Charles, the world will be a lesser place without you in it.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Rip, buddy


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I never met the man but he saw fit to be friends on 2cool. RIP Sir. Prayers for his family.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

RIP Melon.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

God speed..........................


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

RIP Charles, prayers for Sheila and family!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Condolences from our Family to His......may he RIP


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

RIP Melon. Prayers sent


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

RIP. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Never met him in person but considered him a friend. One good man, would always make you smile. RIP Bud.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

RIP brother. Way back in the W M I daze, their software didn't check for duplicate posts. Charles (and me and lots of others too) would make a post, and not see it listed and then make it again. Usually by the second time around, we would figure it out and both posts would appear. Thus, the phrase "meloned" a post came about. The last time I backed his trailer down the ramp to load his boat, I had the seat all the way back in his truck so I could fit. When he jumped in, he couldn't see over the steering wheel. We both about fell down laughing.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

RIP. Prayer's sent.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Can't believe it.. RIP Melon


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

RIP, i remember the "meloned" a post.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

RIP MELON prayers to family


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

So sad to hear. Charles and I worked together in the late 70's and early 80's and his step father and I good friends many years. I talked to him 6-8 weeks ago and he had got home from the hospital with some heart issues but was feeling OK, so he said. Really great man I hate we lose him. RIP


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Rest in peace Charles.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

So sad to hear, he was a great guy and long time fishing advocate. 

I remember the "melon" post, that was before 2-cool even.

Rest in peace buddy,


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Sad news. RIP Charles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

RIP Melon...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm gonna miss fishin with you brother. Tight lines and calm seas.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Prayers to family and friends, RIP !


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Melon. Prayers for the family


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rest in peace, Charles...truly one of the 'Good Guys'

and one of the 'originals'...the world is a worse place without himsad3sm


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rest in peace, Charles...truly one of the 'Good Guys'

and one of the 'originals'...the world is a worse place without himsad3sm




just had to have one more 'melonization' in memory.....:cheers:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Rest in peace, Charles...truly one of the 'Good Guys'
> 
> and one of the 'originals'...the world is a worse place without himsad3sm
> 
> just had to have one more 'melonization' in memory.....:cheers:


God Bless you sir! :rotfl:


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I was informed this morning that Charles "Melon" Fade passed away yesterday.
> 
> Melon has probably been around 2cool since the very beginning, though he has not posted much the last few years.
> 
> Rest in peace my friend!


Aww maaaannn!Sad day on 2cool for sure.He sure loved chasing Big specs and posting this pic every chance he got.lol! RIP Melon.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Rest in peace, Charles...truly one of the 'Good Guys'
> 
> and one of the 'originals'...the world is a worse place without himsad3sm





Tortuga said:


> Rest in peace, Charles...truly one of the 'Good Guys'
> 
> and one of the 'originals'...the world is a worse place without himsad3sm
> 
> just had to have one more 'melonization' in memory.....:cheers:





Harbormaster said:


> God Bless you sir! :rotfl:


Yes sir! Thank you Tortuga!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Rip melon...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I am saddened to hear that Charles has past on. He was a good guy for sure. I, sadly have not seen him in a few years. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sad news, God bless his family and friends. RIP Melon.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Really hate to hear this sad news. He was a friend to everyone he met. Rest in Peace and tight lines all day!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tragic...I just chatted with him in August & invited him on a trip, but he had plans that weekend. He wanted to be sure I didn't forget about him this Winter on a big trout hunt. Really wished he would have made that trip now. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I have not words, RIP my friend.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Im at a loss for words

May you rest in peace Charles



Kelly


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Prayers for the family, and Iced Tea for everyone SALUD


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Rest in peace sir. You will be missed.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

RIP Joe!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

RIP


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP " Melon" .


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

RIP Sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

RIP Melon...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> What an extreme bummer.. Melon was a great guy, and will be missed. RIP Charles, we will be praying for Sheila and the kids. Chokes me up.


X2

Prayers for all the family

and for you my fishing, drinking, bs'ing, and El Potosino friend Joe

~~~~~~ get reel


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

This is a real shock. Great person, nothing phony about him. RIP my friend. My condolences to his family. He is fishing in God's place right now! Catch them but save some for me.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

RIP Melon


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

So sad indeed. Charles was a great guy and a good friend, and I went fishing with him numerous times. He knew Trinity Bay, but he hadn't fished as much or been quite the same since his health problems began a few years ago.

Rest in peace, my friend, and I extend my condolences to Shiela and the family. You will be missed, Charles.

Here you go, buddy. This one is for you. (He loved this song).


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well chit. I didn't see that one coming. What a guy, what a nice guy. He was so proud of his cabin and pit.

Reminds me to not just make plans to do things but to go and do them because ladies and gentlemen (and I use that term loosely  you just never know when someone's not going to be here.

I'll sure miss him. Condolences to his family.

TH


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Prayers for his family and his many, many friends here. I never met him in person, but we talked on the phone and on here. He was a genuinely good guy; the kind everyone hopes that other people think they are. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow... Can't think of 2Cool without the likes of Melon and others. Remember way back when..he used to rile people and threads and then we discovered he was one of the nicest dudes around which made it all the more funny looking back (before 2cool??). 

RIP Melon. Godspeed to the family.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man I hate to hear this he was a very cool dude!! Just horrible
RIP BRO!!!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brother! Prayers for the family


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear. .my condolences to his family and friends.
RIP Melon


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

R.I.P. Melon.
Prayers sent for the family.
God Bless


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Rip melon shocking news of his passing.Charles was there from the beginning..prayers to his family.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

RIP Charles.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'd rather take a severe beating than to hear that. One of us original 2Coolers.... What the hell went wrong? R.I.P. Charles. CF?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Oh man, I sure hate to hear this news. He was one of the old timers and a great guy, I sure did enjoy him. RIP Melon


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*News*

RIP Melon...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Got my last greenie from Melon back in September








Spider I.D. 09-10-2014 05:27 PM Melon Yep

Never met him but over the years posting here, no doubt he was well liked by many.

RIP Melon - Hook Em


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

He gave me one in oct


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Melon gave a few greenies as well, RIP brother. You will be missed.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

may he rip!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We lost a good one boys! Anyone talked to Sheila?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

RIP Melon, prayers for the family. Thank you for the positive comments on a few of my posts.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

RIP Melon.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Really hated to hear this. We'll miss him, for sure! RIP, Melon!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Wow I just heard, and what a total shocker. I was fortunate enough to have taken that pic Speckle-Catcher posted, ....yeah the same one Melon double posted about 100 times! He was proud of it, it was a great day (!), and proud to have shared the water with him. 

Many Melon stories, especially in the early message board years. All good, and you'll certainly be missed. What a reminder that life is fleeting. R.I.P. buddy.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this. I never met him but did talk via pm on occasion, for sure a great guy.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I hope St. Peter has a Melon 'decoder ring"! 
Charles had a special gift for writing enigmatic posts. He was a great guy, and always happy. As I recall, he had a small stroke back before Ike .


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. Sending prayers for his family.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

RIP Melon.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I met Melon at the original 2cool BBQ. Someone said surely you know who this is. I said I don't have a clue. I said who are you on 2cool? He turned his head to the side and said he was Melon, like I should have known that already. And you know what - I should have known that. His posts were meaningful, poignant, colorful and spoke the truth. Each post screamed volumes of the integrity of this man. I read every word he every wrote. His strength of character was impeccable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is "Amazing Grace" for you Melon:

http://www.clarrissegill.com/videoclips/amazing_grace.php

And here is a bucket of the blueberries that you love, that I couldn't get to you on earth. I hope that you can reach them from heaven.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> I met Melon at the original 2cool BBQ. Someone said surely you know who this is. I said I don't have a clue. I said who are you on 2cool? He turned his head to the side and said he was Melon, like I should have known that already. And you know what - I should have known that. His posts were meaningful, poignant, colorful and spoke the truth. Each post screamed volumes of the integrity of this man. I read every word he every wrote. His strength of character was impeccable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's where I met him and many more good folks on here I sure miss that cookoff


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Melon was the brother I never had. Most of you know Melon and I were inseparable for a long time. Having a hard time with this and constructing a post. All I can say is, Never put off seeing an old friend until tomorrow, for tomorrow may not come. I love you brother and I'm going to miss you

Dux


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TexasDux said:


> Melon was the brother I never had. Most of you know Melon and I were inseparable for a long time. Having a hard time with this and constructing a post. All I can say is, Never put off seeing an old friend until tomorrow, for tomorrow may not come. I love you brother and I'm going to miss you
> 
> Dux


Sorry for your loss. He was a good man!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TexasDux said:


> Melon was the brother I never had. Most of you know Melon and I were inseparable for a long time. Having a hard time with this and constructing a post. All I can say is, Never put off seeing an old friend until tomorrow, for tomorrow may not come. I love you brother and I'm going to miss you
> 
> Dux


Think of this: never worry about how you live because it's how you're remembered that makes the difference.
A kindhearted, good natured, uplifting soul has left us.......who will fill his place?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I never met him but can tell he was one of the good ones for sure. That goes without saying and my prayers for his family.
Your catching and releasing the big ones now..Save a couple for us


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Think of this: never worry about how you live because it's how you're remembered that makes the difference.
> A kindhearted, good natured, uplifting soul has left us.......who will fill his place?


So True, well said


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Prayers for his family and any relatives. Did not know him but read many if his posts here.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

May you have fair winds and following seas on your fishing adventures in the great beyond, Charles.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Rest in peace Melon. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Rest in peace and may God bring comfort to his family and friends in this time of sorrow


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Hard to believe. RIP Melon.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Though I've never met the man in person, over the years I've seen how many people he touched through his posts on these forums. My condolences to all who called him a friend. I am sorry for your loss and send prayers to y'all and to his family to help them cope too.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow! We met Melon earlier this year at his house...He had been posting on and on about selling his truck and getting a new one and so I PM'd him late one Saturday night asking for his address to go check it out the next day. Lo and behold he sends it over...I'm sure both of us had been into a beer or two by that time...and so he was not really thinking I was serious and his wife was really not sure about having some strangers coming over. Well, we showed up right at the time I predicted, introduced ourselves and proceeded to have a great chat with a fine gent and his lovely wife. They had family coming over and it didn't last long, but it was a good time. He didn't sell that truck to me nor anyone else, he got cold feet again and later gave it to a son-in-law.

While I can't call him a friend, because I don't use that term casually, I am very proud to call him a fellow 2cooler...and from my experiences, that's a pretty strong testimonial by itself.

RIP Melon, a fellow 2cooler.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Just saw this. I'm a bit shocked. I never had the pleasure but always enjoyed his fun perspective on things.

My heart goes out to his family. He passed too soon, but I have no doubt he made the most of his time here.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

This was the last PM I received from him Sept 6. There was a thread about getting old and he sent this. I had posted earlier about a long term friend relationship with Charles and his step father. This is so sad and breaks my heart. Three to four years ago I was very ill and most every Friday Night he would call. My last attempt to contact him was Oct 25. I do not know what had happen but makes me think. sad3sm
My God Bless Shelia and family and my Brother RIP


Just got out of a 3 day stay in ICUS. Feels good to be home.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Godspeed. Melon was helluva 2cooler and all around ace. He'll be missed.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Melon......one of the good guys. Sad to hear this news. RIP Melon


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

My condolences to his family and friends. RIP Melon


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

RIP Melon. My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Arraingments For Charles Fade*

Saw Sheila and Joseph this morning. A remarkably tough lady. She is holding up well, all things considered. And suddenly, Joseph looked just like his Dad to me.

A viewing for Charles will be Monday, 11-24-14 from 5-8pm at San Jacinto Memorial Park and Funeral Home.
Services will be Tuesday, 11-25-14 at 11am.

*San Jacinto Funeral Home*

14659 East Freeway 
Houston, TX 77015 
*Telephone:* (713) 453-7114


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

RIP Melon. Prayers sent


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I am saddened to hear this news. 

Rest in Peace Melon, and may the Lord be with you.

Condolences to the Family.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very sad. Melon was a great guy and the Melon patch will never be the same. RIP brother.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Always enjoyed Melons posts and our cyber friendship...RIP my friend


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Wow. Sad to hear the news. He was a cool cat. RIP melon.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I received a lot of Greenies from Melon with the last one on 9/16. I will miss him greatly. He seemed to be the definition of what a 2Cooler is.

RIP Melon


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*awful news*

I have not seen or heard from Charles in quite a while ..... wondering what's up with him etc. - then get this news this afternoon. He was one-of-a-kind and always made me laugh. Hope they have lots of Limetruce Cocohoes in heaven and free spelling lessons. Gonna miss you buddy, prayers to Sheila, kids and the rest of the family. RIP my brother.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*That's aweful*

Charles was definitely one of the Good Guys !


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't chime in much but have to for this...

To read through what a lot of yall have said just makes me more sad for the loss of such a fine man. Melon was such a stalwart and always had such a positive approach with everything it seemed.

God bless you sir for all of the lives you've touched. You will be missed...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Every time I saw a Limetruse soft plastic I would think of him..."Limetruse Always" was one of his motto's.

What a great guy...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bo in my boat we say, "hey toss me a Melon" lol...limetruse 

TH


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"If it aint Limetruce...It aint no use!"


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> "If it aint Limetruce...It aint no use!"


 Yup,

One of the Originals Steve!

RIP Melon.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> .


I wish Melon would have had the chance to post that pic. 

RIP brother.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

My heart really sank when I got the news. I'll really miss his phone calls. We plucked crab traps, went to benefits, ate great grub together. Having a friend like Charles was a special thing. We've had countless hours of fun in the fishing forums over the years. His Internet burrrrrrrrps were second to none. He was an original. Now I sit here with a feeling inside like the one that got away. Im very sorry to hear of my friends passing. God Speed Brother. 

Artys Only
Bigwater


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Definitely one of the good guys. I pray for him and his family, especially the grand kids he loved so much. My next glass of ice tea will be in honor of Charles.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Wow, just another reminder that we aren't getting any younger and to live each day as much as you can. My prayers go out to the family and close friends of Melonâ€¦itâ€™s not easy losing a dad/brother/husband too soon. 

Mont/McTrouty, thanks for those funny memories of Melonâ€¦..it was always a good night/morning to see his triple posting thing and calling him on it the next day on ***.

My Melon story goes back almost 14years ago and involved 2 other folks we all know. I was drift fishing in mid-West Galveston bay solo and I noticed a boat that looked like they had a few familiar faces on it. I realized it was *********, Melon, and Dux, so I set a nice trap of running up on their drift and put the trolling motor down getting closer to themâ€¦â€¦I started yelling/raising the one finger salute/telling them they were potlicking me. Iâ€™m not sure I got Melon that mad, but I know Gator took the bait and started to bark backâ€¦â€¦as I got closer they all realized it was me and anger turned to laughter. Iâ€™m just glad that none of them had any firepower on board or Iâ€™m sure I would have had a few leaks in my boat. Thanks Melon for giving me this memory.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

One of the few times I remember Charles getting upset was when he, Dux, and I were fishing and catching flounder left and right until Dux had to leave the boat temporarily to...um...TCB. The smell was so bad hitting us from the shoreline that we had to pack up and move to another spot where they weren't biting. Choice words were exchanged then we laughed all the way back to the ramp. 

He also loved getting razzed up during Tooter bashing. LMAO!

And the time I "commandeered" a computer at his work (we're well beyond the statute of limitations now...LOL) and sent him an email from "his boss" telling him he was suspended for surfing the net too much at work.  

Good times! Will definitely miss him.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Lots of stories*

Charles gave us tons of laughter. During the Mama-San days he was triggered by me and others as the culprit - until we figured out that Mama-San could actually spell most words correctly. In the old days, Charles would always be in the middle of all of it - conservation issues, lures, fishing spots, included. He loved our bays and what they had to offer and loved to show up at most events. I just hope that he does not have any more dreams about J being in his closet, lmao. See you guys on Tuesday. Love you Charles - you WILL be remembered WELL.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Lord, please give Strength and Comfort to his family and welcome this good man into your Kingdom! 

Your Garlic pinto's will be missed. rip/wc


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Well chit. I didn't see that one coming. What a guy, what a nice guy. He was so proud of his cabin and pit.
> 
> Reminds me to not just make plans to do things but to go and do them because ladies and gentlemen (and I use that term loosely  you just never know when someone's not going to be here.
> 
> ...


Well Said TH.
The same from me. I'll never forget the phrase "I've been Meloned" from the old *** board.
Rest in Peace My Friend.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

R.I.P. Melon


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh man this is sad news. That picture in the first post has been posted on 2Cool at least 20 times. RIP Melon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RIP


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP Melon!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Today is his bd. Happy Birthday, Charles. I hope you are out catching fish this morning.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gods speed Charles


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Brother Charles!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

RIP my friend! You will be missed!

I remember one night Melon, Myself and Pat Patterson (Dux) were night fishing in the Galveston Channel. Fishing was slow and Dux feel asleep on the front deck, Melon catches a rat red and tosses over on top of Dux and starts flopping all over the deck. I can't remember when I laughed that hard....
Gonna miss ya Man!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I did not have the priviledge of meeting Melon, but I read a lot of his posts over the years. From all of that, and this outpouring of love and support makes me know he was a great guy. 

I have read every post in this thread and looked up the past post from a LOT of the 2004 bunch that I don't remember ever seeing a post from. I said all of that to say, 2cool is a special internet place filled with a bunch of real special people. 

RIP Melon. We will all miss you.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for Melon and his family


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

RIP Melon


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

BradP said:


> Wow, just another reminder that we aren't getting any younger and to live each day as much as you can. My prayers go out to the family and close friends of Melonâ€¦itâ€™s not easy losing a dad/brother/husband too soon.
> 
> Mont/McTrouty, thanks for those funny memories of Melonâ€¦..it was always a good night/morning to see his triple posting thing and calling him on it the next day on ***.
> 
> My Melon story goes back almost 14years ago and involved 2 other folks we all know. I was drift fishing in mid-West Galveston bay solo and I noticed a boat that looked like they had a few familiar faces on it. I realized it was *********, Melon, and Dux, so I set a nice trap of running up on their drift and put the trolling motor down getting closer to themâ€¦â€¦I started yelling/raising the one finger salute/telling them they were potlicking me. Iâ€™m not sure I got Melon that mad, but I know Gator took the bait and started to bark backâ€¦â€¦as I got closer they all realized it was me and anger turned to laughter. Iâ€™m just glad that none of them had any firepower on board or Iâ€™m sure I would have had a few leaks in my boat. Thanks Melon for giving me this memory.


Classic! LOL!


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers Sent to all


----------

